# Écran de veille Quartz RSS mais sans RSS



## Yohmgaï (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir Tiger, et découvre par la même occasion Quartz Composer et les incroyables performances de Core Image...
J'ai créé pour m'amuser des écrans de veille, mais je ne suis pas du tout familier avec ce genre d'interface, ce n'est pas trop mon rayon... j'ai pourtant trouvé l'écran de veille parfait pour moi. Il s'agit tout simplement du fond de RSS Vizualiser, mais sans le flux RSS qui a le don de m'enerver... 
J'ai essayé de modifier le fichier du RSS Vizualiser, j'ai tout viré en ne gardant que le backround qui bouge, malheureusement il semble impossible de sauvegarder ce fichier, sûrement parce qu'il provient d'Apple, et qu'il est donc protegé... 
Alors une question toute bête, quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour avoir ce splendide fond qui bouge (que j'aimerais bien coupler avec Quartz Desktop pour avoir un fond d'écran calme mais animé) ? Ou alors m'expliquer la marche à suivre pour obtenir le même effet si une bonne âme se sent d'attaque...

J'espère avoir placé le topic dans le bon forum... et vous remercie bien sûr de votre attention et de vos éventuelles interventions


----------

